# Does a USC MFA SCA Spring waitlist decision mean acceptance in the Fall?



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 22, 2020)

I know that a fall waitlist means a confirmed seat in spring. But not sure if a spring waitlist carries over to fall. Does anyone know how this works?


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 22, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I know that a fall waitlist means a confirmed seat in spring. But not sure if a spring waitlist carries over to fall. Does anyone know how this works?


Hey! I emailed and asked USC about if Spring waitlists carry over to the fall. Unfortunately not  I wish it did. It doesn't really make sense to me that we work on an application due in August and then have to make a new one just a couple months later.


----------

